# Why am I so unpopular with the FFAs?



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

If FFA's are out there, why don't they like me  , please I clearly need tips.

Any advice will be accepted. 

View attachment img002.jpg


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

See how miserable it makes me look


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Women who like fat guys still have their preferences - each one will want some specific kind of guy. This creates a niche within a niche market, so it might take some time to find a match. 

Also, you might be like my husband, who only cares if "attractive" women like him, i.e. if 100 000 women liked him, but it wasn't mutual, he would conclude that no one liked him.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know how anyone can answer that when no one really knows what your personality is like. 

A good sense of humor and confidence tends to work well for me. You want to be attractive towards women whether they're a FFA or not step your funny game up and don't be a mope.

That's my advice at least, best of luck to you.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> Women who like fat guys still have their preferences - each one will want some specific kind of guy. This creates a niche within a niche market, so it might take some time to find a match.
> 
> Also, you might be like my husband, who only cares if "attractive" women like him, i.e. if 100 000 women liked him, but it wasn't mutual, he would conclude that no one liked him.




Women are so complicated. . My biggest problem is everyone likes me oh he's kind, he's nice blah blah blah , but no one "LIKES ME"  .


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I don't know how anyone can answer that when no one really knows what your personality is like.
> 
> A good sense of humor and confidence tends to work well for me. You want to be attractive towards women whether they're a FFA or not step your funny game up and don't be a mope.
> 
> That's my advice at least, best of luck to you.



Nooooo don't say that cause I have'nt got a sense of humour. Im so dull and boring. How do i become funny ? funny ha ha not he he


----------



## biglynch (Aug 28, 2012)

Again im running the risk of being booed out of town...

Ok here is my advice and i'm real serious. ASK FOR THIS THREAD TO BE DELETED. Start again, and instead of assuming you're so unpopular with ffa's. Just promote a more positive self attitude. And do remember, compliments are cool but when you dish them out 5 at a time they are meaningless.

Im slowly starting to hate the terms BHM and FFA

Essentially you are dude who likes girls. I think I have posted my feelings about this before.

Buddy I hope you have not posted this hoping for a bunch of people to say "hey you’re great, you aren’t unpopular” because that’s not cool. Now don’t take this as me saying you are not a decent guy, but a self deprecation in hope for positive reaffirmation will all ways start with you being negative.

Repost something about your future plans, start a conversation about anything buddy, but don’t start with a put down and look for a pick up.


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

BigWilliamUK said:


> Women are so complicated. . My biggest problem is everyone likes me oh he's kind, he's nice blah blah blah , but no one "LIKES ME"  .



Yeah, I know what that's like. I've looked essentially the same (minus hairstyles) for the last 15 years, 4 of which I spent in one particular city. In that one place, NO ONE was ever interested and it was completely frustrating. As soon as I moved, all of a sudden several people were interested. Some of this shit seems so ridiculously random.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, of this isn't a loaded question. Here is my take and it is not intended as snark but an honest answer on my part. Here goes. 

The number one reason most likely you are lacking with women in general, never mind just ffa's, is the very fact that you would even ask such a question. Especially publicly. It shows you lack confidence and drive. Women can sense your lack of confidence as easily as they can desperation or when a guy is really after sex or all these other things hard wired into our DNA and for most it is a turnoff. My opinion is that the number one thing a hetero woman wants is a man. Not an overgrown boy or some ho hum sad sack. They want a little aggression (in a good way) a little bit of an alpha if you will. 

But as a caution, remember that life is about balance, a yin and yang if you will and too much alpha will turn off just as many as too little. This is just my perception, so take it for what it's worth. Good luck sir.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

...yea, what those guys said.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

biglynch said:


> Again im running the risk of being booed out of town...
> 
> Ok here is my advice and i'm real serious. ASK FOR THIS THREAD TO BE DELETED. Start again, and instead of assuming you're so unpopular with ffa's. Just promote a more positive self attitude. And do remember, compliments are cool but when you dish them out 5 at a time they are meaningless.
> 
> ...



Ok very true basically a guy looking for a gal , should have gone with that. Not as negative your quite right. No I was'nt looking for people to big me up or anything like that, just an answer to the riddle . Maybe I have gone about it in the wrong way but with people responding will maybe get me closer to an answer


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Well, of this isn't a loaded question. Here is my take and it is not intended as snark but an honest answer on my part. Here goes.
> 
> The number one reason most likely you are lacking with women in general, never mind just ffa's, is the very fact that you would even ask such a question. Especially publicly. It shows you lack confidence and drive. Women can sense your lack of confidence as easily as they can desperation or when a guy is really after sex or all these other things hard wired into our DNA and for most it is a turnoff. My opinion is that the number one thing a hetero woman wants is a man. Not an overgrown boy or some ho hum sad sack. They want a little aggression (in a good way) a little bit of an alpha if you will.
> 
> But as a caution, remember that life is about balance, a yin and yang if you will and too much alpha will turn off just as many as too little. This is just my perception, so take it for what it's worth. Good luck sir.



Hmm interesting but I dont lack confidence and im not desperate love you question me being an alpha male cos people consider me to be one sometimes bordering on the sexist. But I do like the company of a nice lady maybe it is me being to fussy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

Iseriously have no words but can only agree with big lynch. Also, this isn't a dating site, sometimes people tend to forget that. "man the fuck up" is great advice as harsh as it seems. Learn to love yourself before anyone else can love you and all that shit. 

Just...be the best you and enjoy life. 

(none of the "ffa's" like me either if it makes you feel better. Not a god damn PM returned ) just enjoy your time here without the pressure of trying to find someone.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

Alpha does not equal sexist at all


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Iseriously have no words but can only agree with big lynch. Also, this isn't a dating site, sometimes people tend to forget that. "man the fuck up" is great advice as harsh as it seems. Learn to love yourself before anyone else can love you and all that shit.
> 
> Just...be the best you and enjoy life.
> 
> (none of the "ffa's" like me either if it makes you feel better. Not a god damn PM returned ) just enjoy your time here without the pressure of trying to find someone.



Having thought about it was maybe not the best thing to question out loud, I have asked for the thread to be taken down. But thanks for the advice.

"Because the greatest love of all is happening to me I found the greatest love of all inside of me The greatest love of all is easy to achieve Learning to love yourself, it is the greatest love of all"

Whitney Houston everybody


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Women are women, whether they prefer fat over thin or not. 

This is the internet. You'll have to dazzle with your personality and confidence before you get anywhere (or at least _fake it til you make it_ )


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I've figured out why the women are not interested!



BigWilliamUK said:


> Whitney Houston everybody


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> Ok, I've figured out why the women are not interested!



I'm Gonna rape you for that comment.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> Ok, I've figured out why the women are not interested!



Harsh very harsh, see my attempt at humour has been snuffed out


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm Gonna rape you for that comment.



But who rapes the rapists?


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm Gonna rape you for that comment.



All women secretly want to be raped by strangers on the internet. This is why Hozay is so successful - he knows the inner workings of the female mind.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Women are women, whether they prefer fat over thin or not.
> 
> This is the internet. You'll have to dazzle with your personality and confidence before you get anywhere (or at least _fake it til you make it_ )



Yes thats what I forgot ,don't be myself until it's too late and they're already caged up


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> But who rapes the rapists?



Get in line :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> But who rapes the rapists?



Super-rapists.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> But who rapes the rapists?



The-rapists


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> Super-rapists.



I'm gonna super rape you.


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna super rape you.



You'll have to wear a cape.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> You'll have to wear a cape.



And socks.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> You'll have to wear a cape.



Hahahaha you win. 

If anything we could turn this into a good thread. 

FFAs don't like me because I'm too amazing.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 28, 2012)

Rape'a'claus

Ho ho ho Merry be quite and dont tell no one...

im going to hell.


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaha you win.
> 
> If anything we could turn this into a good thread.
> 
> *FFAs don't like me because I'm too amazing*.



YES. Lesson: rape their minds until they like you. Then rape their vaginas. 



biglynch said:


> Rape'a'claus
> 
> Ho ho ho Merry be quite and dont tell no one...
> 
> im going to hell.



I love you :wubu:


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Aug 28, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The-rapists



Is that the rapist or their therapists clever


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> YES. Lesson: rape their minds until they like you. Then rape their vaginas.



But whatever you do... STAY CLASSY.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 28, 2012)

and always give small a prize... like a pair of cheap earings. Its nice to be nice.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

"you should never rape anyone, unless you have a reason... like if you wanna fuck someone and they won't let you, in that case what other option do you have?"-Louis CK


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

BigWilliamUK said:


> Is that the rapist or their therapists clever



the latter


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> "you should never rape anyone, unless you have a reason... like if you wanna fuck someone and they won't let you, in that case what other option do you have?"-Louis CK



Melian has been teasing me and been playing hard to get for a few years now. She knows she's got it coming.


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Melian has been teasing me and been playing hard to get for a few years now. She knows she's got it coming.



You keep shaking your cage around, and I'm like, "you'll never have this, you'll never have this." But then, one day, you escape, and you have this.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Melian has been teasing me and been playing hard to get for a few years now. She knows she's got it coming.



be carefull, if she switches on you, and then rapes you first, thats gonna be a sad story to tell the guys at the bar.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Incidentally, the subject has come up and... well... Melian... Me and the Lady would totally abduct and rape you.

That's a compliment.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 28, 2012)

biglynch said:


> be carefull, if she switches on you, and then rapes you first, thats gonna be a sad story to tell the guys at the bar.



...but a very good episode of Law & Order SVU


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

biglynch said:


> be carefull, if she switches on you, and then rapes you first, thats gonna be a sad story to tell the guys at the bar.



That's probably what would happen, but he's a well-known liar so it wouldn't matter.



Sasquatch! said:


> Incidentally, the subject has come up and... well... Melian... Me and the Lady would totally abduct and rape you.
> 
> That's a compliment.



:wubu::eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

biglynch said:


> be carefull, if she switches on you, and then rapes you first, thats gonna be a sad story to tell the guys at the bar.



Pfft!! She and I have role played this already. I'd tell the world.


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pfft!! She and I have role played this already. I'd tell the world.



I hope your anus has healed up nicely :kiss2:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> :wubu::eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> I hope your anus has healed up nicely :kiss2:



So many anal fissures; I now have a calloused brown eye.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So many anal fissures; I now have a calloused brown eye.



can it play barre chords?


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> *creepy licking guy*



No joke...I just forwarded this gif to my mom. Hahaha. No subject line, no text...just him.


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So many anal fissures; I now have a calloused brown eye.



Get an eye patch for it. Hahaha.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> No joke...I just forwarded this gif to my mom. Hahaha. No subject line, no text...just him.



Exxxcellent!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

Why did will start a thread about rape? That's not cool bro. Maybe if you talked less about rapey rape you'd have better chances. Just keep your chin up bro and keep on keepin on


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

I know right? What ever happened to Gentlemanliness and Class?


----------



## Melian (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I know right? What ever happened to Gentlemanliness and Class?



Yeah. You have to open doors for women, pull out their chairs and shit...and then rape them.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2012)

It's called Chival-rape


----------



## biglynch (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah all round bad form.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 28, 2012)

I was busy pillaging. Did I miss out on all the raping? I always get that shit backwards. At this rate I'll never get properly raped. 

#dyslexicvikingproblems


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I was busy pillaging. Did I miss out on all the raping? I always get that shit backwards. At this rate I'll never get properly raped.



Oh Leo. I know AT LEAST one person who would be happy to oblige.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah everyone else has moved onto bird calling and paper craft.


----------



## fritzi (Aug 28, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> At this rate I'll never get properly raped.



The question is not whether you are properly raped .... as we all know by now, the only thing that counts is 'legitimate rape'


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2012)

fritzi said:


> The question is not whether you are properly raped .... as we all know by now, the only thing that counts is 'legitimate rape'



Oh no you Di-un't!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

Louis CK is my hero.

"the meal is over when I hate myself"




WhiteHotRazor said:


> "you should never rape anyone, unless you have a reason... like if you wanna fuck someone and they won't let you, in that case what other option do you have?"-Louis CK


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 28, 2012)

fritzi said:


> The question is not whether you are properly raped .... as we all know by now, the only thing that counts is 'legitimate rape'



i only rape legitimately. i don't need any more kids...


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> i only rape legitimately. i don't need any more kids...



WHO ARE YOU?

Again, WHO ARE YOU?

:bow:


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> WHO ARE YOU?
> 
> Again, WHO ARE YOU?
> 
> :bow:



oh hi, my name is kevin. would you do me a favor and let me know if this rag smells like chloroform?

/rape


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> oh hi, my name is kevin. would you do me a favor and let me know if this rag smells like chloroform?
> 
> /rape




Hahaha. You're an asshole.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha. You're an asshole.



it's cool, baby. we don't need protection. i've got the force. 

...

get it?

the force? as in forced sex?

rape?

...?


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> it's cool, baby. we don't need protection. i've got the force.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Oh, I got it. And I want it.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, I got it. And I want it.



see, if you want it, then it's only illegitimate rape... at best! 

could you maybe just, ya know, say stop a couple of times?


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> see, if you want it, then it's only illegitimate rape... at best!
> 
> could you maybe just, ya know, say stop a couple of times?



I won't tell the cops I wanted it.

Geez.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, this thread is all sorts of fucked up now. Haha.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, this thread is all sorts of fucked up now. Haha.



you spelled Hot wrong.


----------



## Goreki (Aug 28, 2012)

I like to think of it not as rape, but as love you didn't know you wanted.


----------



## djudex (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I know right? What ever happened to Gentlemanliness and Class?



I'm always gentlemanly about my rapeage. I'll have you know I put the rope in to proper.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 28, 2012)

Goreki said:


> I like to think of it not as rape, but as love you didn't know you wanted.



hmmm, i think i need a second opinion, jess. do *you* think this rag smells like chloroform?


----------



## Goreki (Aug 28, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> hmmm, i think i need a second opinion, jess. do *you* think this rag smells like chloroform?


I said it's love you didn't know you wanted! I'd sniff your dirty rags anyday.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2012)

BigWilliamUK said:


> Hmm interesting but I dont lack confidence and im not desperate love you question me being an alpha male cos people consider me to be one sometimes bordering on the sexist. But I do like the company of a nice lady maybe it is me being to fussy.


Late to the party but if one refers to themselves as an alpha male, that alone disqualifies them as an alpha. *Salt does not need to announce that it's salty*. Being sexist just means one is a chauvinist, not an alpha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

I never considered myself an alpha, because I'm not at all. I'm just an alphat.


----------



## Goreki (Aug 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Late to the party but if one refers to themselves as an alpha male, that alone disqualifies them as an alpha. *Salt does not need to announce that it's salty*. Being sexist just means one is a chauvinist, not an alpha.


It bloody well does if it's sitting in the fucking sugar tin like a ninjaing bastard!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2012)

Goreki said:


> It bloody well does if it's sitting in the fucking sugar tin like a ninjaing bastard!


Bean toes, why is it the least alpha people insist they're alphas?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 28, 2012)

The intense smell of desperation totally gives me a boner.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Late to the party but if one refers to themselves as an alpha male, that alone disqualifies them as an alpha. *Salt does not need to announce that it's salty*. Being sexist just means one is a chauvinist, not an alpha.




I disagree. I'm a straight up alpha female and I have no problem saying it. Haha.


----------



## Goreki (Aug 28, 2012)

Paquito said:


> The intense smell of desperation totally gives me a boner.


You know, sometimes I don't mind it. It usually means that they'll take what they can get. And sometimes, all you can get is a quick and dirty sympathy screw in a dirty alley. Sometimes.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 29, 2012)

Melian said:


> YES. Lesson: rape their minds until they like you. Then rape their vaginas.



And then run to the Ecuadorian Embassy. You'll be OK as long as you like Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 29, 2012)

And OP, you want advice? Any time a camera is pointing at you, smile. It doesn't matter if it's a smirk or a 'super-rapist's' leer...look like you're having a good time.


----------



## Esther (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 29, 2012)

Esther said:


>




Bahaha. Way to make your presence known, lady.


----------



## seeker421 (Aug 29, 2012)

Where else could i go to learn about confidence, rape, being alpha and ninja salt that masquerades as sugar? :bow:


----------



## Melian (Aug 29, 2012)

Esther said:


> *too much diaper*



Is this your advice? A comment on the thread? An prelude to the sexy incontinence pic that you will post?

I hope it is all of the above.


----------



## fritzi (Aug 29, 2012)

Esther said:


> *** too much diaper***



Oh - that's supposed to be a giant diaper! :doh:

On my screen it looks more like a boxing glove .... totally different meaning!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 29, 2012)

Melian said:


> :wubu::eat2:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't believe I'm two days late to this party. Dammit. Well, I spose:

This. This thread specifically. This is why.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 30, 2012)

I am going to Jennifer in a true dick fashion....your pic looks like a mugshot. You don't turn me on. The end. This fucking place sucks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 30, 2012)

We need a couple more regulars to 'weigh in', a completely irrelevant song link, some gifs and jpgs and at least one stoner to tell us we all suck and I think our work here is done. Oh and someone has to godwin this fucker into orbit too. Make it so.

Please no pics of open sores.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 30, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> We need a couple more regulars to 'weigh in', a completely irrelevant song link, some gifs and jpgs and at least one stoner to tell us we all suck and I think our work here is done. Oh and someone has to godwin this fucker into orbit too. Make it so.
> 
> Please no pics of open sores.



Let's see how many I can knock out in one try.

You all suck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ghm0Pn_b6I&bpctr=1346323097 (Irrelevant song with Hitler/Nazi .gifs. THREE POINTS!) (Seriously, that's like playing quizzical on a triple word score tile)


----------



## bigrich711 (Sep 10, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> I am going to Jennifer in a true dick fashion....your pic looks like a mugshot. You don't turn me on. The end. This fucking place sucks.



Jen, you rock! Keeping it 100%


----------



## bigmac (Sep 20, 2012)

BigWilliamUK said:


> Women are so complicated. . My biggest problem is everyone likes me oh he's kind, he's *nice *blah blah blah , but no one "LIKES ME"  .




Problem located. No guy has ever gotten any play being *"nice".* Try being a bad ass (or at least aloof).


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't let the lack of attention get you down son... Just keep being you. We're not all gonna end up as popular as Hooooooooozay and Paquito, but that shouldn't hinder your time here. THIS IS THE DAWNING OF THE AGE OF AQUARIUS!!!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 25, 2012)

This thread amuses me.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 25, 2012)

Dromond said:


> This thread amuses me.



I read your comment then re read the thread and then laughed to. XD


----------

